# Roller Pigeon Stereotypes



## nanglo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey everybody.

So I know everyone has heard many Roller Pigeon Stereotypes.
I have heard many which is true and not true about rollers.

I just want to hear your roller pigeon stereotypes.

For me, I heard that "if you hold a roller pigeon looking at you in your hand and you tilt it towards the ground that if the tails points towards you, that bird has control."

I'm not sure if this one is correct yet, but so far, many rolldowns that I have doesn't do this. Some of my other birds doesn't do this but they are doing ok so far.

So what are yours or what have you heard?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nanglo .. I don't have a clue about this. My post will bump up your question, and hopefully you will get some answers from knowledgeable folks. I suspect that what you have been told is probably in the "Old Wives Tales" category.

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you don't feed your rollers well they can do roll down. I think what you were referring too has something to do with stronger back or tail. It is an speculation. Some people believe that stronger back can make them roll better.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

A rollers with a strong back rolls faster and has better control, after a roller has rolled down its back and tail will be weak and will move like a paddle rowing down the stream.

Real competition guys don't breed for the dept of the roll, they go for the velocity of the roll. 

One I think is most common is the feed one.
Too little feed and they roll down, 
Not true. It only depends on families that carry roll downs and bumps,
many families of rollers do not need a large amount of feed to do well.


----------

